# Keeping Your Tack Room Tidy!?, Ideas needed....



## winchester (7 August 2009)

Hello all i have a yard of 6 stables with a large corner tack room!  I have all my rugs on one wall feed bins on the other and basically struggle to fit everthing else in!  Any handy Tips?  Storage ideas (e.g. ikea)?  Especially in the winter where everything is mudy and wet etc!!

Also if anybody could post any pictures of theirs it would be very helpful!!!


----------



## Cahill (7 August 2009)

i have filing cabinets.you can get 2 rugs in 1 draw.i keep my grooming stuff in the top draw and no vermin can get in.


----------



## kerilli (7 August 2009)

rugs in wheelie bins (bought from council) and not in the tackroom, vermin-proof, waterproof, and save a lot of space.
all my bandages, boots, fybagee, general stuff is in old office storage cabinets which OH found in a skip! stacking everything up high is the answer, which only works with front-opening stuff, obv.
i have all numnahs etc in clear plastic boxes from B&amp;Q, stacked on shelving.


----------



## Gooby (7 August 2009)

rug racks? then your rugs can dry out using minimal space without hanging them over feed bins and tack lockers!


----------



## Enfys (7 August 2009)

Shelving, drawers and hooks, lots of hooks. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I have a beautiful tackroom in my barn, the stuff of dreams, 20' x 11', huge picture window, wooden flooring, heating, rug rails, tack rails, shelving etc.  It is now a workshop full to overflowing with all kinds of tools, shiny things and unidentifiable boxes crammed with OHs 'I might need' junk. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 My tack and rugs live in the gloomy (but warm) pump room which is 5' wide. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





The tackroom was designed for a 10 horse harness barn, I have 3 saddles and 6 rugs, it was wasted on me really


----------



## winchester (7 August 2009)

Thank you for all your ideas!  In my tack room i have on the walls beams going down so cant really get cupboards on the walls etc do you think if i just cut some wood to fit i could some how make my own shelves?

http://www.nationalstables.co.uk/images/large/inside-stable.jpg


----------



## chaps89 (7 August 2009)

You could panel out the top of the tack room with mdf panels, same as on the bottom half. Doesn't cost much.

We use metal cupboards, which keep vermin out and can be locked for security reasons too. We tend to fit alot into ours and haev 1 per horse. We also have some old fashioned tin trunks which are heavy duty and ideal for keeping rugs in. Or cheap kitchen cupboards work too.


----------



## mandy4727 (7 August 2009)

I bought a load of clear plastic boxes with lids.  In one medical stuff, another boots, another spare bridles, lunging stuff.  you can see at a glance which box you need and the rats can't run all over your stuff and tiddle on it. Not rat proof as they will eventually chew through the box but will take a while.  You can get 3 boxes for £5 at those cheaped DIY shops.  I have them all on shelves so nothing is visable for the rats or mice to walk over or eat.  The got an old metal filling cabinet for all my rugs. Has 4 shelves and also for travelling boots etc.  Rat proof aswell.  Keep everything tidy, easily accesible, see what you want and away from vermin and also tidy.


----------



## Janette (8 August 2009)

I keep my rugs hanging up in the roof on a 'creel'.  Basically a broom shank suspended at each end on blue rope, then run up over pulleys and anchored to a cleat so that I can lower it when I need.  I have a wooden chest which I keep other stuff in, in plastic boxes, and feed in bins along the wall.


----------



## kerilli (8 August 2009)

beware hanging rugs up on top of each other in the open. i had all mine on swinging rug racks, stacked a few high. went in 1 summer's day and pulled the top one off... to reveal a wasps nest, which was cosily ensconced under the top rug. i got stung quite a few times as i legged it screaming, very nasty. it was in my hay barn, right by the tackroom, so i'd walked within a foot of it many times for months and not heard a thing... i don't ever keep rugs like that now!


----------



## P4NN (9 August 2009)

I have a couple of those green garden chests made by keter from B&amp;Q £30 each and you can get loads in them. I have my enitire belongings in them and they are vermin proof and lockable.


----------



## michelleice (10 August 2009)

i have my rugs up like that at moment! Kerilli and I'm allergic to wasps! omg getting my hubby to take them down tonight


----------



## kerilli (10 August 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
i have my rugs up like that at moment! Kerilli and I'm allergic to wasps! omg getting my hubby to take them down tonight 

[/ QUOTE ]
good! honest to god, if it hadn't happened to me, i wouldn't have believed it. i guess it was all warm and dark and cosy for them to build a huge nest in. i couldn't believe i hadn't heard them at all, i'd been within a foot of it loads of times every day. i ran screaming up the yard yanking my clothes off as i went, cos they'd all dive-bombed me and gone straight inside my shirt! if you're allergic to stings, definitely definitely never keep rugs like that...!
wheelie bins are the best rug storage i've found, and i write with tippex on the lids what's in them, otherwise i forget!


----------



## michelleice (10 August 2009)

i got stung up yard last week spent 5 hours in A&amp;E on steroid adrenaline and pri something! wasn't stung near rugs though was grabbing my hay net from field i grabbed net and wrapped my hand round 1!

another storage ideas wooden toy boxes from Argos think there £20? i get allot of things in them


----------



## jenmac_85 (12 August 2009)

I am with the filing cabinets as well. YOu can sometimes get them for free or a niminal aount from companies getting rid of them. My dad is giving me a couple fromhis business. Still have the key so can keep things secure.


----------



## Aoibhin (12 August 2009)

we had a row of old school lockers at old yard (the wider ones), a saddle fits in just snug, bridle hung below, grooming stuff on top shelf  &amp; rugs folded up below. 

they worked a treat.


----------



## HannMaggie (28 July 2010)

I am also thinking of ideas, i have a very small tackroom and alot of stuff, i have three feed bins, lots of rugs tack and various other bits and bobs, im thinking of putting some shelving up, anyone have any ideas of the easiest way to do this?  xx


----------



## Enfys (28 July 2010)

HannMaggie said:



			im thinking of putting some shelving up, anyone have any ideas of the easiest way to do this?  xx
		
Click to expand...

A man?  

I usually wait until my husband is about and then begin brandishing a lump hammer and 6" nails in the general direction of the walls, it _always_ results in him heaving a huge sigh and doing the job for me   Never fails

Ancient thread!


----------



## Crazy Friesian (28 July 2010)

In my tack room I have stacking storage drawers (plastic type) for all the "odds and sods" and Ikea wooden shelving. The sort with slats that you would put in garaging / workshop etc. I put all my clean rugs folded on those. 

In my feed rm i have hooks for the stable rugs, the round tubular sort. You can hang quite a few rugs on those.  

I have one of the half height green plastic containers (like the B&Q storage boxes) for my first aid cabinet. (also in feed rm) - Handy as a work surface etc)


----------



## spotty_pony (28 July 2010)

I haven't read all of the replies so apologies if I am repeating anything which has already been said. 

- You can get rug racks to hang your rugs up on. This will allow them to dry easier and keeps them stored neatly. You can get them here: 
http://www.rideaway.co.uk/swinging-...utm_medium=shopping&utm_campaign=purenet_feed

- Plastic buckets on the floor for boots, grooming brushes, etc

- Plastic drawers for odds and ends (keepers, rein stoppers, bits, etc)

- Bridle racks and saddle racks along one wall


----------



## kal40 (28 July 2010)

I have a couple of old wardrobes that came from a house clearance so I got them for a fiver each.

They are heavyweight wood ones and perfect for keeping everything dry safe and secure.  Hat/jacket/boots and chaps are all in there.  All my stuff is stored in an old grain store which is lined with steel.  I had my farrier make heavy duty hooks to hang over the steel wall so I can hang my rugs up on them.  As they are heavy duty I can get a fair few rugs on each one.

My day to day stuff is in plastic boxes with lids on and I also have a set of plastic drawers.  These are in the spare stable next to me so dead handy.

My final storage items are two chest freezers.  OH has put a lock on them and its amazing how many rugs fit into them.


----------



## camilla4 (28 July 2010)

For smaller items, best things I have found are those canvass, over-the-door shoe storage thingies.  Hold things like bandages, small grooming items, often used treatments (fly spray etc),  - all those little things that take up surface space normally.


----------



## Cat&Mouse (28 July 2010)

My friend gets her feed in bulk bins from chestnut horse feeds. She stores them outside under the overhang of the stables. 

She freed up all her feed bins & uses these for rug storage now. 

the bins are on here WWW.chestnuthorsefeeds.co.uk


----------



## katherine1975 (28 July 2010)

I keep my feed in an old chest freezer which is vermin proof, so we keep it in the barn rather than the tack room to free up some space. Our rugs are kept in Bentley rug bags (google them), you can store about 5 rugs in each bag so got a different colour bag for each horse.


----------



## hannah28 (30 July 2010)

if you have lots and lots of rugs like me 

those compact vacuum bag thing are good

http://www.marksandspencer.com/Marks-and-Spencer-Vacuum-Storage/dp/B001NZX2L0?extid=TP_2_FRO_T_MSF_

amazing storage my horses 11 rugs fit easy into one box now


----------



## miss_c (31 July 2010)

I second (or third) filing cabinets!  I have two.  One has all my feed in, replacing three bins (you can get one back of nuts or mix in a drawer, and a bag of chaff is one and a half or so drawers) and another with odds and sods in.  Then two of the old storage office cabinets with tack etc.  Absolutely brilliant!


----------



## **Vanner** (31 July 2010)

OMG those bentley bags look brilliant.  (note to self: ebay whilst hubby is asleep tonight  )


----------



## niagaraduval (1 August 2010)

I have one of those wardrobe hanging organiser things hanging from the ceiling, It great for putting hats,gloves, bandages etc.. on and it looks smart too. You can get them for a couple of quid off ebay.
I also Have a chest of drawers and large cupboard with shelves in for every thing. (Again second hand furniture off ebay for a couple of quid you can get wardrobes and drawers.)

My god send for muddy wet winter stuff has to be my washing line going from one side of the room to the other, even in the summer it's excellent. I can put up bandages, boots, saddle cloths, rugs, everything, Up to dry.


----------



## JenHunt (1 August 2010)

we have half a dozen old kitchen units lined up against the wall - the rugs are stored in them (in the groovy vacuum bags they come back from the wash in) in the summer. 
we have an old chest freezer for the feed
we use the tops of the cabinets for keeping the clear plastic boxes which have boots/lunging kit/numnahs etc in. grooming kits live there too. 
the in-use rugs are stored on 3 ladders that are suspended from the rafters at about 4 foot off the ground.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (1 August 2010)

I'm not "advertising" I hope, but went into Lidls yesterday and they've got garden storage boxes which are waterproof etc, for £29.99!!!! Ideal for rugs.


----------



## moose 840 (4 August 2010)

I have a yard of ten stables and am just sorting mine out for winter. i've put hanging rug racks up in the stables, made from 2 inch square bits of timber that hang on chains to take all the wet rugs. And i bought some rug trunks from an online company that are completely water proof and lockable, so they are going outside the stables, and a couple of really big feed bins so i can get rid of all my old round dustbins!!! It makes such a difference, and they were really well made, not to expensive either!! it was, www.equivation.co.uk or .com, i can't remember which!!  if i can figure out how, i'll put some pics on.


----------



## guido16 (5 August 2010)

Lordy, this reminds me I have to do mine.

Moved recently so using the room next to the double garage. Couldnt get in it until now!, bloomin swallows took up residence and its got a low roof so darent go in and disturb them.


----------

